
The Real (and Imaginary) Benefits of Multitasking - ammaristotle
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/real-imaginary-benefits-multitasking/
======
erAck
As the article mentions, people don't multitask. It's all fast context
switching. Up to seven times per second or so. Some are better at it, others
are not. One gets one thing done fastest in most detail if one focuses and
doesn't switch context, but the brain makes one believe one would be super
efficient if one spends time switching context between different things.

